# Ob Roof Walkable? Installing Vent Covers



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I haven't even picked up the OB yet and my mod list is getting longer. I was a "modaholic" in my popup, and I see it has carried over to the TT world.

Question: Is the OB roof walkable? I have Aeroflow Vent Covers to install and wondered if getting on the roof is a problem.

Once that is done, I'll start on the Tornado Flush installation.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

justlookin said:


> I haven't even picked up the OB yet and my mod list is getting longer. I was a "modaholic" in my popup, and I see it has carried over to the TT world.
> 
> Question: Is the OB roof walkable? I have Aeroflow Vent Covers to install and wondered if getting on the roof is a problem.
> 
> ...


My DH put 4 of the Maxx Air vent covers on and he was not impressed at all with the roof. He did a lot of crawling to get the job done. So be very careful.

Linda


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Its walkable but thats about it ... be careful up there ... its aluminum truces covered in thin plywood.... yes i walk on mine ... yes i weigh 200 ... yes i am careful


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I've been on mine briefly....I'm tipping the scales at 260 +/- so try to keep the roof walking to a minimum. You should be fine doing that.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

justlookin, I used a piece of 1/4" plywood to sit on while I installed my vents. Worked will well.

Leon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like others have said, you must use care. When I installed the maxxair covers and my turbo max fan, I put a length of 3/4" plywood on the roof to spread my weight across several of the aluminum rafters. I would not trust the sheathing to hold your weight.

I do the same in the spring when I check all the roof caulking.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> justlookin, I used a piece of 1/4" plywood to sit on while I installed my vents. Worked will well.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]95631[/snapback]​


I did it the same thing as Leon but I used 1/2" plywood

Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I also use plywood when sitting and only step on the beams.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> justlookin, I used a piece of 1/4" plywood to sit on while I installed my vents. Worked will well.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]95631[/snapback]​


I guess he used the same piece of1/4" when he installed mine to.







I was on the ladder, about half way up.







Thanks Crawfish.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

When intalling these maxair vents how do you fasten them to the roof? i have just ordered a set and was wondering. never been on the roof yet but ply wood sounds like a great idea


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

macfish said:


> When intalling these maxair vents how do you fasten them to the roof? i have just ordered a set and was wondering. never been on the roof yet but ply wood sounds like a great idea
> [snapback]95686[/snapback]​


Mac,

They attach to the aluminum sides of the vent. No drilling into the roof. They are pretty easy to install.

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mac,

Scott answered the question already, but I will add that the first one took about 20 mins, and that included getting everything up to the roof. The second one went much quicker.

The mounting TurboMax fan took a bit longer, but that is a bit more involved, but the wiring took longer then the mounting itself. All three are worth the time, effort, and expense. After I summerize the trailer, I open all three vents, and they pretty much stay open all summer, rain or shine, towing or camping.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I must be lighter than all you guys that used 1/4 in plywood







I only weigh 260 and I used 1/8 in plywood, cut in a L shape so it was easier to get to all 4 sides. It also lays to match the countour of the roof easier. EASY mod .

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

No plywood for me but I was very careful where I stepped. Like walking in a minefield.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

macfish said:


> When intalling these maxair vents how do you fasten them to the roof? i have just ordered a set and was wondering. never been on the roof yet but ply wood sounds like a great idea
> [snapback]95686[/snapback]​


I installed mine so I'm what you might call "experienced". I'd be willing to help even though you won't need it. It's pretty easy but it could be an excuse to get together for a beer or three.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Would use the plywood method if I ever had to go up there. Don't really want to pull a "Clark Griswold" and drop through...


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I took 2 pcs of 1/2" plywood up when I did mine, both about 2'x2'. It makes it easier to move around on the roof. You can kneel on one while you reposition the other piece.

-Matt


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

Roof Walking "Shoes"

Here's my solution for spreading your weight over a larger area and maintaining mobility.

Take an old pair of flip-flops (or a new pair if you have money to burn) and simply screw them into two 1"x6"x24" decking boards. Now you have the equivalent of snowshoes for walking on your roof.

If you want the deluxe models, attach some non-slip (you know, the stuff you put under area rugs in the house to keep them from sliding around) to the bottoms to help protect your EPDM roof and prevent nasty falls.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

beancounter said:


> Roof Walking "Shoes"
> 
> Here's my solution for spreading your weight over a larger area and maintaining mobility.
> 
> ...










Oooooh! I can just see clumsy me losing my balance in my "roof skis" (Ruskies? Is the cold war back on?







) and falling off the Outback. I think I'll stick with a big piece of plywood for my butt. Buttskies?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I wear my golf shoes for extra traction.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Just finished installing my 3 maxair vents today. I made sure I knelt on the rafters and not in between. It worked out fine


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

beancounter said:


> Roof Walking "Shoes"
> 
> Here's my solution for spreading your weight over a larger area and maintaining mobility.
> 
> ...


Now we have shoe mods....


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I got all my stuff prepped for the trek up on the roof to install my Aero Vents yesterday. Cut some squares of plywood per the suggestions here. Leaned the ladder on the side of the camper . . .

Imagine my surprise once up there to see footprints all over the roof of the camper!







Whoever was up there, and I'm thinking it was the dealer's techs prepping the camper, didn't bother putting down anything to walk on.

Ultimately, I opted not to use the plywood and just to be sure my weight was on two successive trusses. I was worried about digging in a sharp corner of the plywood into the rubber top. The trusses were easy to spot by the firmness or lack of on the roof. Installed the Aero Vents with no problems.

While at the dealer waiting on my camper, I observed the techs installing a new rubber roof on a 5'er. Walking all over the roof didn't slow them down a bit.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

JT,

Congrats on the successful install!









My roof was covered with footprints as well... I still would not trust it. For all I know, they may have been Gilligans!









As far as observing the techs walking all over the roof of a fiver. Keep in mind that not all RV roofs are equal. Many are rated for foot traffic (especially fivers), but not the Outback TT's.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

